

Replacing Skype with SIP using Plivo (YC S12) - bevenky
http://www.maxmasnick.com/2013/05/18/replacing-skype/

======
nishadmusthafa
Great tutorial. I see that you've mentioned "non intuitive". We'd love to hear
how that can be remedied.

------
fakeer
I am thinking of switching to them(personal usage). I've had a Google Voice
for a long time but seeing no way to easily use it from my phone or desktop I
guess I'll rather dump them, they don't seem to do much good with GV either.
Maybe it will go into Google cemetery soon.

I am going to purchase some credit at Plivo. Not sure how much they charge for
calls to Indian numbers.

Update: Just checked, they don't offer calls to Indian numbers. At least that
is what I understood from <https://manage.plivo.com/pricing/>

~~~
nishadmusthafa
Hey Fakeer,

We do offer calls to India. The pricing is here
<https://manage.plivo.com/pricing/?country=india>

It's 2 cents a minute(which is the current GV rate)

